
Is Legendre's constant (1.08366 would be better) - susaha
https://iq.opengenus.org/1-is-legendres-constant/
======
ColinWright
The title should be:

    
    
      1 is Legengre's constant
    

... but the HN submission system has stripped the "1" from the front.

You still have time to fix this. It can be put back if you click on the link
to edit the submission. But you only have 2 hours from first submission.

